# Yo! New here too!



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

I found this forum today. 

And just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Angel, I have 7 beautiful adopted animals right now. I do rescue/foster in my spare time when I can however. 

I'm really into companion animal nutrition, behavoir and training, so you will probably see me respond to a lot of those related posts. 

Well I guess that's about it for right now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Angel. I hope you enjoy the Cat Forum. The people here are great.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome! I think its wonderful that you foster!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum. Don't you just love fostering I also do it myself. I hope you like it here and I can't wait to here more about your animals!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! I love the pictures of your animals.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forums! 

Your name suits you perfectly, You are an Angel for fostering kittys, even if it is in your spare time! Feel proud as you are setting yourself as a wonderful example to other people! All animals deserve a second, third or even a 4th chance!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome! Your signature is cute, I love it!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Love the rats and corbi. I imagine when I get a house it will become an animal refuge as well.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the catforum! Your animals are beautiful!


----------

